# Best post baby workout DVD



## enceinte2012

Just wondering if any of you have purchased a post baby workout DVD and if so would you recommend? I have a gym membership but not feeling ready to go back to classes yet (baby 2 weeks old and not sleeping well!). I'm particularly keen on something which will strengthen my jelly core and maybe work my thighs. Hoping to build up in next few weeks so I can get back to classes maybe when bubs hits 6-8 weeks.


----------



## fairydust87

30 day shred. Its a killer and its only 20 minutes a day but it works x


----------



## devon_91x

^ wss


----------



## Samah007

I also have the 30 day shred. It's great if I'd actually be consistent. :/


----------



## aliss

You'll need to be very careful at this stage as you almost certainly have abdominal separation which can be aggravated.

I started at 3 weeks postpartum with my 2nd pregnancy and used Lauren Brook's Ultimate Sculpt kettlebell DVD. It is not for beginners though, but I liked that it came with a 12 minute workout if you couldnt' do the full 40 minutes. I subbed out abdominal moves and only re-started those at 4 months once my diastasis closed.

I would recommend you read online about Julie Tupler's diastasis material before beginning a workout program so soon postpartum. There's nothing inherently wrong with doing so if you were a previously active person (for me, training until 9 months and again at 3 weeks PP was long enough wait!!!) but you MUST be educated on your body and diastasis or else you can cause more damage than good (and of course you have jelly belly! It's only been 2 weeks!! :)).

Good luck!


----------



## Vickie

I enjoyed doing Lindsey Brin's 60 day slim down but I waited until closer to three months to start it (it does have a lot of ab work in it).


----------



## ms sunshine

Any Julian Michaels DVDs but I leave the abs work right now. Tracey Andersons post pregnancy DVD is good when I can do abs work. Also the ministry if sound dance aerobics DVD is fun though I am not very good lol but I enjoy it and its nit the usual work out which I get bored of. It def makes you sweat doing it so guess its working


----------



## jensha

You should start with a workout especially designed for post-partum. As other people said, you must be very careful to not damage your body and get diastisis recti. After a while, you can increase the intensity and do pretty much whatever you want but it's different for every woman. 
I bought Lindsay Brin's postnatal bootcamp. She works on the core with safe exercises.


----------



## aliss

Tracy Anderson's postnatal DVD is a video of almost everything a postpartum mother should not do (crossover, crunches, etc). I don't mean to be critical (sorry) but it's marketed as postnatal and it really shouldn't be. It's unfortunate that she markets this towards a market that is essentially an 'injured' population. If your child is 5, 6, 9 (like Tracy's) then it's not so bad, but anyone with a baby in diapers should not use her video.


----------



## jensha

aliss said:


> Tracy Anderson's postnatal DVD is a video of almost everything a postpartum mother should not do (crossover, crunches, etc). I don't mean to be critical (sorry) but it's marketed as postnatal and it really shouldn't be. It's unfortunate that she markets this towards a market that is essentially an 'injured' population. If your child is 5, 6, 9 (like Tracy's) then it's not so bad, but anyone with a baby in diapers should not use her video.

Agree. 
I absolutely hate Tracy Anderson's videos! I tried her newest one "the Pregnancy Project" and I injured myself which never happens with my other prenatal videos. It seems like she doesn't know what she is talking about and just does random moves with 2 lbs dumbbells. Also, her cardio video from the "metamorphosis" collection is just her bouncing and jumping randomly like crazy for an hour.


----------



## aliss

Tracy is queen bullshitter. She tells women what they want to hear and nothing based on actual exercise science. She is a scam artist, oh well, I wish I had done it first!


----------



## clairebear26

If you had a good level of fitness before pregnancy then go for Insanity. Its a crazy hard workout but you will get results. I lost 2.5 inches on my waist in 2 weeks.

I had a c section so had to take it easy and modify some of the moves, plus I didn't start the DVDs until 2.5 months after my section. 

You do need to have a good level of cardio fitness before you start as it really is hardcore, after 6 mins of the "Warm Up" Im sweating buckets.


----------



## caz_hills

The 30 day shred worked for me in losing the baby weight and toning up again plus I used to do it whilst my son napped so it was perfect. Abnd blimey the results are good. But like others have said, I'd wait a bit. I tred Wii zumba at about 12 weeks and it hurt like hell so I waited a lot more and just walked a lot for the first few months then hit the shred hard and honestly it works. x


----------



## enceinte2012

Ok here's the plan. Wait until 6 week check, then try to fit in a couple of swims per week up to the 12 week mark. I may also do one of Davinas 30 minute workouts (possibly the boxercise one which i used to find 'easy'). After the 12 week point I may try the Shred, what is it exactly?


----------



## Vickie

it's interval training (strength, cardio and core). You can find it on You Tube if you want to watch it to see what it is about :flower:


----------

